# which gate do we go into?



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Is it gate 3, closest to the holiday inn, or gate 6 right out by orton wistow/brimbles?


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

beko1987 said:


> Is it gate 3, closest to the holiday inn, or gate 6 right out by orton wistow/brimbles?


good question, with not being a local. I wouldn't have known there were several enterances


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

I would say the south gate entrance so not the holiday inn side) dont hold me to it though ... Huge car park there


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Usually it's the holiday inn entrance, nothing is signposted so that's where I would go. The Orton brambles entrance is .... Instead of turning right at the holiday in roundabout go straight on, at the next roundabout take the 4th exit onto the dual carriageway, go upto the roundabout (get in rh lane) take the 4th exit there are some industrial units on the left and house on the right, take the first turning on the right into the housing estate as soon as you turn in take the 1st left which is the second entrance to the centre. 

That's the best way if you come in from the alwalton end ( holiday inn ) if you come in from the extra services junction 17 I think from the north it's the 1st exit as you come off, south it's the second exit off the roundabout, it takes you into Orton south gate, at the traffic lights turn left, follow the road round , on the left is where I work - big pink sign action on hearing loss, follow the road around past the rnib and when you get to the traffic lights turn left ( post office) follow the road and take the first turning left - into the housing estate and then first left into the arena  hope that helps.

I'd still head for the main entrance by the holiday inn though


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

There is a sign by the holiday inn pointing to gate 3, so come in on Joseph Odam Way and go straight over the roundabout.


----------

